
You're Using Gmail Wrong - aashishlowanshi
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/28/youre-using-gmail-wrong/
======
DrScump
"In 2007, iPhones ushered the era of smartphones."

Well, depending on one's definition of "smartphone", PalmOS phones (e.g. from
Palm, Kyocera, Samsung) and Blackberry preceded iPhone by many years.

